

This could be the Apple iCloud flaw that led to celebrity photos being leaked - hashx
http://thenextweb.com/apple/2014/09/01/this-could-be-the-apple-icloud-flaw-that-led-to-celebrity-photos-being-leaked

======
golemotron
I'm amazed that so many non-tech people hold out hopes for 100% security. They
are shocked when these sorts of things happen and think that software people
are incompetent.

Yes, there are some things that are reek of incompetence, but it doesn't take
much work to find out how many homes in your neighborhood have been
burglarized in the past year despite thousands of years of experience building
houses and developing locks - more than most people realize.

Why are people's expectations different for tech?

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8251945](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8251945)

